# POLL : Do you tell people you rideshare or do you hide it



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have only one friend that knows, but then again, I only have one friend.

Seriously, no one knows what I do. I prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I work at an airport, and all my coworkers know I drive. It often gets me rides when all I have to do is turn on the app for the rider who just arrived by private plane is standing next to me.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I try to tell the pax that I'm not their driver, but they never believe me and I'm reluctantly forced to take them where they please like the ant that I am...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I hate the companies, but the job itself is a blast.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I tell them my girlfriend makes me put the decals up so no ladies will even look at me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My family and close friends and acquaintances know I rideshare. But I would never blast it on Facebook. I have an Uber placard on my car.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If I tell someone I uber, and they think less of me for it, then that is their problem. If they express, in any way, that they think less of me for it, then I know they are not a friend. 

Life is too short to waste a minute of it being embarrassed of honest work simply because it doesn’t give you status. I own every second of my life. The highs and the lows. It’s what made me who I am. Be who you are and own it. Walk in the sunlight, and breath in the air deeply. But don’t waste another second hiding in the shadows.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, except that it is not on my resume, as I am currently looking for work.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Negative!

I would actually be embarrassed if anyone found out.
I'm been very mad at myself when I drove myself home and forgot to pull over to take uber decals off.

I would actually be even more embarrassed if someone I know found this site and saw the shit I post here.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

My Family Members know and some of my closer friends I hang out with. Other than that I don't go out of my way to tell people. If someone specifically asks me, i'd tell them. I have a decent day job (Mond - Frid) and none of my co workers know, mostly because it's never come up.
Some of my ex coworkers from previous job know since we're close and while i was out of work for a bit, we were exploring my options and I told them i'm trying out Uber until I find a new job.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


I have said this before in another post - About the worst thing you can do at your' job is letting people know you drive for U/L, it automatically portrays you are risk taker and terrible at basic math, your chances of a promotion diminish greatly and are the butt of jokes when speaking at meetings, you are automatically discredited with whatever you bring to the table due to bad judgement. #truth


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I never remove my stickers. I don't care who knows. Nothing to be ashamed of. If anything, I have people asking me for directions, all the time.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have only one friend that knows, but then again, I only have one friend.
> 
> Seriously, no one knows what I do. I prefer to keep it that way.


I'm telling... ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a couple cop friends and they told me they asked to try Uber and Lyft and their HR/PR people said absolutely not, if they find out they are, they are automatically fired. Lol


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If I tell someone I uber, and they think less of me for it, then that is their problem. If they express, in any way, that they think less of me for it, then I know they are not a friend.
> 
> Life is too short to waste a minute of it being embarrassed of honest work simply because it doesn't give you status. I own every second of my life. The highs and the lows. It's what made me who I am. Be who you are and own it. Walk in the sunlight, and breath in the air deeply. But don't waste another second hiding in the shadows.


Bravo! Bravo!...

Okay enough of that... I'm slinking back to the caves now...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Plato’s allegory of the cave LOL


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I never remove my stickers. I don't care who knows. Nothing to be ashamed of. If anything, I have people asking me for directions, all the time.


This. I quit giving a damn about what people think around the time I was a freshman in high school.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I tell people I rideshare. I also take advantage of the promotional referrals for getting new passengers. I create a "coupon" and post it to FB and if I get a nice little bit of passive income, bonus! Why be embarrassed because of having to work? I can't work a job with dedicated hours because I have health issues that literally dictate how my day is going to go - so if I'm having a bad day, I don't have to tell a boss that I can't come in to work that day. I simply don't turn my apps on. A lot of people in my situation would love to be able to do something where they could dictate their own hours, but can't. I feel fortunate that I have a 4 year old car with less than 25,000 miles on it, is in excellent condition and I can use it to support myself.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm not on UP because I'm afraid to tell my friends about it. I'm on UP because they're SICK of hearing about it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I'm not on UP because I'm afraid to tell my friends about it. I'm on UP because they're SICK of hearing about it.


Would you get sick of hearing about a janitor talking about mopping floors? Oh wait that is actually a real job..give me a second to think of another question lol


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

When I do tell them first thing I say is it sucks.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> When I do tell them first thing I say is it sucks.


Exactly, why bother...it's only negative, nobody profits,not you or the company, it's seriously based on shifting money around these days at these rates, absolutely no gain in letting anyone know because most people have half a brain to know it's a terrible thing to pursue.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

My wife thinks I drive for Uber.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> My wife thinks I drive for Uber.


Yikes Ylinks!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I don’t care. I let people know.

Except when I am around possible clients. I do real estate, and this business is ALL IMAGE.

No one would trust an Uber driver with their house... it’s the unfortunate truth...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, if asked what I'm up to. 

I'm trying to make a few honest bucks. It's not like I'm hiding a crack habit or something.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I don't care. I let people know.
> 
> Except when I am around possible clients. I do real estate, and this business is ALL IMAGE.
> 
> No one would trust an Uber driver with their house... it's the unfortunate truth...


That's the one time I wouldn't tell. When it involves another job.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

As an old fart, near the fourth quarter of life, I really could care less what people think about it. I do this part time, along with my full time job - it’s almost a hobby - xtra money is fun money, not required money. Most people are surprised that I do it, and it makes for good conversation - they enjoy the stories.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

losiglow said:


> This. I quit giving a damn about what people think around the time I was a freshman in high school.


Absolutely ^^^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes I’ll tell people I drive rideshare, and then I laughhhhhhh.. and say it’s a crazzyyy world and I get to see it a few crazy people at a time. ?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Yes I'll tell people I drive rideshare, and then I laughhhhhhh.. and say it's a crazzyyy world and I get to see it a few crazy people at a time. ?


I think everybody would secretly like to try it and see what it is like.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I can't understand why you wouldn't tell people you do rideshare. People have been at the very least positive, and usually quite curious.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Better than telling them you're the Walmart greeter. Well...at least it was


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Of course....**** what others think. It make some money and better than sitting in front of the TV playing video games.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have only one friend that knows, but then again, I only have one friend.
> 
> Seriously, no one knows what I do. I prefer to keep it that way.


There used to be a bumper sticker
" PLEASE DONT TELL MY MOMMA IM IN THE OILFIELD. SHE THINKS IM A PIANO PLAYER IN A *****HOUSE".

I LET my neighbors believe i am a drug dealer.

" Out all night
Asleep all day
I know what youre doing "!- James Gang/ Funk 49



Chorch said:


> I don't care. I let people know.
> 
> Except when I am around possible clients. I do real estate, and this business is ALL IMAGE.
> 
> No one would trust an Uber driver with their house... it's the unfortunate truth...


Offer them mints !


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Better than telling them you're the Walmart greeter. Well...at least it was


It would seem that Walmart employees are making more an hour than we are. My daughter makes $11 an hour, whereas I make less than that most nights. As I said earlier, due to health reasons, I can't commit to a steady job with normal hours. My health determines how the rest of my day is going to go.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I would rather tell them that I'm an unemployed drug addict.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> It would seem that Walmart employees are making more an hour than we are. My daughter makes $11 an hour, whereas I make less than that most nights. As I said earlier, due to health reasons, I can't commit to a steady job with normal hours. My health determines how the rest of my day is going to go. :frown:


Ugh I feel your pain, so sorry. It's my health too that has been an anchor on my work life. I know that awful feeling. Sometimes I can go from healthy to sick within hours or mins and having a steady job with shifts is impossible


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This is depressing....


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

losiglow said:


> This. I quit giving a damn about what people think around the time I was a freshman in high school.


_" I quit giving a damn about what people think around the time I was a freshman in high school"_
.......and now 40 years later here u are, entry level ground transportation @ below minimum wage while burning up ur own car ⚠ "Not giving a damn" seems to of had a life direction effect. ⚠

Next Life, promise yourself to "give a damn"
and to go to veterinary school
Oops ?....
....I was Projecting


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

I was never ashamed of being an Uber or Lyft driver. It's better than working retail, it's better than working some other degrading job like cleaning out a portapotty, and no one looks at you funny because you have to scheme for your money. Well the last part you have to do for this gig anyway but it's not the same as making the person that has road rage hit your car to cash out on it or hide the "wet floor" sign at the grocery store and start yelling "My neck, my back" until the manager shows up.



Gtown Driver said:


> Better than telling them you're the Walmart greeter. Well...at least it was


Arent' they eliminating that position anyways?

Yeah, the rates suck nowadays but when you sit down and think about it, do you really want to back to getting birddogged, being put down for being mentally unstable and harassed for not being able to fit in with your coworkers. Just thinking about my old dead end job with the union makes me want to become the next Omar Littles.

Yeah, uber is shit but it's better than that. In the morality department.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Of course I tell them. I need somebody to complain to.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Definitely hide it


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

mbd said:


> Definitely hide it


Ewww


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> _" I quit giving a damn about what people think around the time I was a freshman in high school"_
> .......and now 40 years later here u are, entry level ground transportation @ below minimum wage while burning up ur own car ⚠ "Not giving a damn" seems to of had a life direction effect. ⚠
> 
> Next Life, promise yourself to "give a damn"
> ...


Dentist.
Better pharmaceuticals . . .
Except for HORSE TRANQUILIZERS.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

whats wrong with being a rideshare drive ?
it puts food on the table . its honest work. in my opinion there is nothing wrong with making extra money driving its smart .
why hide it ? who will say well look @ that guy he drives for uber lyft . hes making an extra 100 or 400 a week what a loser .
all that extra money .


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

My co-workers know I do it. I don't do it full-time but when I did, it didn't bother me to let people know that I did it full time. I do on occasion get pax trying to judge me based on me doing U/L. When I tell them that I do it on top of a "regular" job, they change their attitude a bit.



kingcorey321 said:


> whats wrong with being a rideshare drive ?
> it puts food on the table . its honest work. in my opinion there is nothing wrong with making extra money driving its smart .
> why hide it ? who will say well look @ that guy he drives for uber lyft . hes making an extra 100 or 400 a week what a loser .
> all that extra money .


Some people look down their nose at it. I worked with a couple of guys (granted they were extremely soft millennials) that liked to remind me that I was just generating money by depreciating my car. I had to remind them that I was able to buy a 2nd car and pay for it with my U/L income. Funny enough, one of the know-it-all kids had his car break down on him and had to find a way to commute into work. If I saw his name come up on Uber/Lyft, I'd have to shuffle him.....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i was just raised different it does not matter what you do as long as you do your best pay your bills and it keeps you out of jail from doing something stupid for money ..
support your family feel good about your self .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I always let people know ?. I do uber partime and I have a day job. It makes me feel good that I am working hard 50+ hours a week ?. No shame in my game. 

My cousin told me she signed up for uber but she has been to embarrassed to drive ?. I dont understand that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I chose the first option because it's closest to the truth, which is between it and the second.

All my friends and family know I drive, including some very wealthy people. I know doctors, lawyers, a hedge fund manager, business managers, and a county judge. I tell them how much fun it is, and that it pays for my car plus some extra. If they know my eccentric personality (diving into one hobby at a time, full bore), it should make sense to them. Some probably roll their eyes but I don't care...I'm having fun.

I do take off the stickers when I go to my day job though. I just want to avoid open conversation. That said, my immediate boss and probably 25-50% of the people I associate with at the company know. My boss thinks it would be bad if Senior Management found out so I try to keep a lid on it out of respect for him.

He tried to show me something in the employee handbook about how the company can deem other employment as inappropriate, etc., (a moonlighting clause) but that's pretty weak. I always point out the shop foreman who has a Christmas tree farm, the sales estimator who owns rental properties, and trading stocks etc. Extra income is extra income.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you get sick of hearing about a janitor talking about mopping floors? Oh wait that is actually a real job..give me a second to think of another question lol


When people know that you drive for Uber, it is thought provoking and makes for great conversation. The believable and unbelievable experiences you have already had are unique and people enjoy hearing about your exploits. In some circles, you may become a seeming folk hero. You will find that many people will envy you. In reality, more people would choose to be an Uber driver than you would think. If it paid more, done would change professions. You are in an admirable service profession and you are a professional at what you do, and it's great and healthy to share stories that are not made up, but a complete believable and unbelievable reality.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> As an old fart, near the fourth quarter of life, I really could care less what people think about it. I do this part time, along with my full time job - it's almost a hobby - xtra money is fun money, not required money. Most people are surprised that I do it, and it makes for good conversation - they enjoy the stories.


The only people I don't say this to are my riders. Its a tip killer. I tell them other things that are also true.



Mkang14 said:


> My cousin told me she signed up for uber but she has been to embarrassed to drive ?. I dont understand that.


Tell your cousin to get over her fear of new and different situations.

I dont think she's actually embarrassed about it. I think she made that up to say to you, instead of telling you the truth, which is that she's scared to meet new people.

Either that or you pressured her into agreeing to sign up to drive. LOL


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

I once told a girl on an online dating site that I'm an independent contractor. I told her that I choose the days and the amount of hours. I told her that I travel to many places and meet people from all walks of life. She asked me if I can take her when I travel, I said " sure ". She was very excited and curiously ask me what type of contractor I am. I can't keep avoiding the question so I told her I drive for Uber. She blocked me after that.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I don't do work that I'm embarrassed about. I have told family, friends, and former colleagues that I'm driving. But I'm retired. It's my retirement gig. If I had to tell someone this is my main source of employment, I may feel differently about it. The major concern about driving from family and friends was the safety factor. My adult son & I have agreed that I'll text him, night or day, with the info when I take the long rides out of the area and then,again, when I'm returning. People still hold a wide range of opinions about ride share. Oh, I remove my amp and decals when I'm not driving. I don't want some jerk who had one bad experience to break my windows, key up the side of my car, etc.



oleole20 said:


> I once told a girl on an online dating site that I'm an independent contractor. I told her that I choose the days and the amount of hours. I told her that I travel to many places and meet people from all walks of life. She asked me if I can take her when I travel, I said " sure ". She was very excited and curiously ask me what type of contractor I am. I can't keep avoiding the question so I told her I drive for Uber. She blocked me after that.


Yeah, that would be deal killer, all right. lol Should have been upfront about what you do. Saved yourself some time. Don't troll in waters where the fish don't bite. lol


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The only people I don't say this to are my riders. Its a tip killer. I tell them other things that are also true.


I picked up a snooty older lady in a gated community. She acted appalled that she was lowering herself to take an Uber. On the way out of the gate the guard called out to me.
"Hi, Mr B."
"Hi Doris." I replied.
"Do you pick up a lot of people in _our_ community?" asked my rider.
"No. Not really." I said, "I've lived here for 18 years."

Oh. The sense of satisfaction!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Tell your cousin to get over her fear of new and different situations.
> 
> I dont think she's actually embarrassed about it. I think she made that up to say to you, instead of telling you the truth, which is that she's scared to meet new people.
> 
> Either that or you pressured her into agreeing to sign up to drive. LOL


Here's how it started.... we are in a cousins group chat of 8. One of my cousins had asked how much I made doing uber so I sent over some screens shots. She then told her younger sister in the chat to sign up for uber. Her sister said she already did but has been too embarrassed to start incase she picks up someone she knows.

She seems to make friends pretty easily. I love her but no idea how because she has a short fuse and negative attitude. She would be rolling her eyes at the riders ??.

When we went to vegas she kept getting butthurt for little things while the rest of us were staying positive and having fun. I felt like it was my personnel duty to try and keep her happy so my friend didn't punch her in the face ?.

This is what we are dealing with ?. Would it surprise me if she didnt want to do uber because of embarrassment, pressure, laziness, entitlement, social anxiety? No.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> I tell people I rideshare. I also take advantage of the promotional referrals for getting new passengers. I create a "coupon" and post it to FB and if I get a nice little bit of passive income, bonus! Why be embarrassed because of having to work? I can't work a job with dedicated hours because I have health issues that literally dictate how my day is going to go - so if I'm having a bad day, I don't have to tell a boss that I can't come in to work that day. I simply don't turn my apps on. A lot of people in my situation would love to be able to do something where they could dictate their own hours, but can't. I feel fortunate that I have a 4 year old car with less than 25,000 miles on it, is in excellent condition and I can use it to support myself.


Oh Jeese honey dont you worry about having low miles on that car rideshare will take care of that right quick.
You should probably see if anyone will give you an extended warrantee.
Get the best longest one you can, in the meantime baby your transmission....


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Yeah, that would be deal killer, all right. lol


Women !! (No offence) They want a man with a job but not happy with the type of job. 


Rosalita said:


> Should have been upfront about what you do. Saved yourself some time.


I was testing the waters before telling her I'm an uber driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In unicorn land it's considered very respectable to do a menial job like pulling a carriage,

However just like uber's profits... 

unicorn land only exists in some weirdo's imagination.



However i do tell the folks at my PTSD support group, it's like... well at least your not giving ($*%* *for crack like that guy....

I mean... when not being a hobo is actually an accomplishment in that circle.... Being a cabbie is way better...


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Oh Jeese honey dont you worry about having low miles on that car rideshare will take care of that right quick.
> You should probably see if anyone will give you an extended warrantee.
> Get the best longest one you can, in the meantime baby your transmission....


My extended warranty is already factored into my car payments ?

I baby the car regardless. I was taught right at an early age to take care of your car so it takes care of you.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> I once told a girl on an online dating site that I'm an independent contractor. I told her that I choose the days and the amount of hours. I told her that I travel to many places and meet people from all walks of life. She asked me if I can take her when I travel, I said " sure ". She was very excited and curiously ask me what type of contractor I am. I can't keep avoiding the question so I told her I drive for Uber. She blocked me after that.


Now that's funny, some women are so superficial.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> There used to be a bumper sticker
> " PLEASE DONT TELL MY MOMMA IM IN THE OILFIELD. SHE THINKS IM A PIANO PLAYER IN A @@@@@HOUSE".
> 
> I LET my neighbors believe i am a drug dealer.
> ...


I spend a lot of time on my front porch sitting in my chair. People see me here day in, day out, at all hours from 7 am to 2 am. Most of the time on UP. :biggrin:

I've begun to wonder if people _do _think I'm a drug dealer.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> I picked up a snooty older lady in a gated community. She acted appalled that she was lowering herself to take an Uber. On the way out of the gate the guard called out to me.
> "Hi, Mr B."
> "Hi Doris." I replied.
> "Do you pick up a lot of people in _our_ community?" asked my rider.
> ...


This is priceless!!!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


I dont go around wearing an uber t-shirt or flash cards that say hey i'm an uber driver but if someone asks i tell them, everyone knows i was a taxi driver, now i'm a uber driver. i'm not ashamed of it. to funny .. i bet theres some of you that are totally ashamed but whatever thats y'all. Its just a job folks, wow. btw what does UP mean.. uber?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I used to not want to tell anyone. But, I don't really care now. I don't find it a big deal.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dhus said:


> I dont go around wearing an uber t-shirt or flash cards that say hey i'm an uber driver but if someone asks i tell them, everyone knows i was a taxi driver, now i'm a uber driver. i'm not ashamed of it. to funny .. i bet theres some of you that are totally ashamed but whatever thats y'all. Its just a job folks, wow. btw what does UP mean.. uber?


UP = uberpeople.net, the best website in the world!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In unicorn land it's considered very respectable to do a menial job like pulling a carriage,
> 
> However just like uber's profits...
> 
> ...


I used to drive a bright Lime Green Prius as a cab. Didn't bother me. Uber is a step down, I take down the signs now when off duty.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> UP = uberpeople.net, the best website in the world!


 yes, tyvm. I love this place. I wish something like this was around when i first started driving taxis. taxi drivers wont tell new drivers anything hoping they fail and quit. Uber drivers are really lucky.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Why should I feel ashamed of my hobby? It is a paid hobby although the pay is @@@@.

Some customers do judge and look down on drivers. Those who do always ask at least one of the following:

Q1 - How do you survive just that?
A1 - I don't. This is why I have my hospital job.

Q2 - Why do you still do that?
A2 - What could be better than a paid hobby?

Q3 - Shouldn't you be in college at your age? 
A3 - Thanks for the compliment. I have a doctorate degree already.

Q4 - Is this your car (with a doubtful tone)?
A4 - Yes, I have another two of the same series but one of them was sold.

Q5 - Don't you worry having the chance to pick up your boss?
A5 - Why would I? I am interested to know whether he tips (a reminder for the customer :cools:.)

I never consider an Uber windshield sticker. Not only does it compromise the aesthetic value but also gives me a feeling as if Uber owned my car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I always let people know ?. I do uber partime and I have a day job. It makes me feel good that I am working hard 50+ hours a week ?. No shame in my game.
> 
> My cousin told me she signed up for uber but she has been to embarrassed to drive ?. I dont understand that.


Yep, You are out there doing your thing. Ain't no shame in keeping your bills paid. :thumbup:


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> My wife thinks I drive for Uber.


That's funny. I met a driver who figured out a way to make his phone sound off like he had a ride request. Was able to leave the house whenever he wanted.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That's funny. I met a driver who figured out a way to make his phone sound off like he had a ride request. Was able to leave the house whenever he wanted.


I have that downloaded into my tablet as well. I use it as my UberPeople.net notification alert. I downloaded it off an app called Zedge. (Wallpapers, ringtones and such.) The sound I have is the old Uber Ping. It chimes 5 times.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

observer said:


> I've begun to wonder if people _do _think I'm a drug dealer.


Uhh, just realized driving UL would be a great cover for a dealer. Short drives, constantly rotating passengers. Privacy of an automobile. It _must_ be happening.

I'm bifurcated. Being of retirement age I find most people think its interesting I'm doing the work. Friends and neighbors know, because I am the go-to guy when someone needs a ride out of our remote community and is car-less.

But on the job I leave the stickers on the dashboard, not stuck to the windows. I don't like to reveal what I'm doing with my car to strangers. In fact I don't like other drivers I see on the road knowing _I'm_ a driver. Stealth mode is prefferred. Been able to get away with it for now. Could change at any time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


Same here. It's my own little "private thing".

And never use trade dress, including Airport. However, utilize the Airport hangtag while doing pickups only.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Nobody knows knows because I have no friends.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a black shirt with a big white Ant on the front of it. I've posted pictures of it before on here. Anyway I've worn it often to school and other places. When folks ask the significance of the Ant shirt, I explain what it is means, and that I have no problem showing my Ant Pride.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I tell people I'm a baby seal clubber


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Negative! I would actually be even more embarrassed if someone I know found this site and saw the shit I post here.


As well you should be. Your inability to fly to Seattle and help Direwolf with her kidnap and rape fantasy was disgusting.

I am sure you disappoint in everything you do.



Lissetti said:


> I have a black shirt with a big white Ant on the front of it. I've posted pictures of it before on here. Anyway I've worn it often to school and other places. When folks ask the significance of the Ant shirt, I explain what it is means, and that I have no problem showing my Ant Pride.


I talk with many people about this ( they are looking at your bewbs!) and while I sometimes get an initial hesitance in the discussion when I bring up my numbers and percentages in contrast with their failing businesses, they always become more interested.

No for realz. I love it when someone dusts off the "reports" of " No Profitability in rideshare" and then explain my margins.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> When we went to vegas she kept getting butthurt for little things while the rest of us were staying positive and having fun. I felt like it was my personnel duty to try and keep her happy so my friend didn't punch her in the face ?.


Well. I know you care about her tremendously. But gosh, I'd have had to let her suffer the natural consequences of her actions.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I hate the companies, but the job itself is a blast.


The fact Uber and Lyft suck probably works to our advantage. If those companies behaved in a just and moral way, it would be very difficult to make ANY money doing this. There would be a massive oversupply of drivers at all times.

I tell everyone who inquires about rideshare this: "You have to love driving random strangers around. If you don't, there is no financial reward from the job, and no appreciation from Uber or Lyft for your efforts. You have to genuinely enjoy the company of other people if you are going to last in this industry."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Here's how it started.... we are in a cousins group chat of 8. One of my cousins had asked how much I made doing uber so I sent over some screens shots. She then told her younger sister in the chat to sign up for uber. Her sister said she already did but has been too embarrassed to start incase she picks up someone she knows.
> 
> She seems to make friends pretty easily. I love her but no idea how because she has a short fuse and negative attitude. She would be rolling her eyes at the riders ??.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, with driving rideshare you have to always happy, positive vibe and act like every pax is your new best frien....

?-o:

Ok truth is I don't suffer fools lightly. So tell her to get used to having a rating that hovers around 4.90. So what. I still get my coin. Entitled pax or pax that want to get in MY car, and have an attitude? (car screeches to a stop.) Pax, meet bus stop. Bus stop meet pax. Hope you two form a lasting relationship....Bye!

Likewise goes for any pax that I happen to know and they want to have something smart ass to say about me driving. I would let them know why they are now standing back on that curb and remind them of the "sweet, cuddly" Lissetti they know. I didn't take any shit before, it isn't going to start now just because I'm a Rideshare driver...


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

I don’t have a problem telling people. It often ends up in getting private rides.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


What, like it's shameful? Silly.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I am retired, so doesn't matter for me telling people, I do rideshare now.
Some of my friends don't believe me , they think I am joking.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm not ashamed of what I do. If friends and family change their view on me then I know they aren't real family and I just write them off. Simple as that.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


I don't tell anyone who has no business to know what I do in my spare time, and I remove the decals as soon as I'm done. But every once in a while I've picked-up people who actually know me (some of them past co-workers and employees) - they were surprised but now they know. I tell them I'd rather drive around town and make a few bucks than sit at home and be a couch potato.

I've noticed that people in general have a negative view of ride-share drivers in the sense that they think you must be truly desperate to take that risk of driving strangers around in your personal vehicle, while most of them don't even know that we get paid pennies on the dollar. For that matter, I never even discuss with anyone how many miles I now have on my odometer or how much I spend on maintenance & repairs.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm on okcupid. And get a good number of likes. Conversations start, and go well. 

Until I mention Uber. Multiple times now, it is the last message a woman has replied to. Yes--they just shut me down when they hear of it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doggerel said:


> I'm on okcupid. And get a good number of likes. Conversations start, and go well.
> 
> Until I mention Uber. Multiple times now, it is the last message a woman has replied to. Yes--they just shut me down when they hear of it.


I haven't been on OKcupid for a few years but I was pretty succesful at meeting ladies on there. It's basically a numbers game, I even had a formula for it.

I think it was something around 40 messages sent, 10 messages answered, 3 dates, one longish term relationship.

Met my current girlfriend on AOL. It's been 8 years now. 

Don't give up, she's out there waiting for you to find her.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doggerel said:


> I'm on okcupid. And get a good number of likes. Conversations start, and go well.
> 
> Until I mention Uber. Multiple times now, it is the last message a woman has replied to. Yes--they just shut me down when they hear of it.


I was thinking about this issue this morning. You need to put a different spin on it.

For instance, when I tell people that I drive for Uber as a retirement job, it's a tip killer. They figure that I dont need the money. That's accurate--I don't actually need the money. But I _DO_ want it. So I say it differently.

Can you see where this is going?

When you tell people on a dating site that you drive for Uber, you saying it in a way that says you're poor. Find a way to convey the same information in a different way.

Tell them that you drive for Uber and that it's a hoot. Or give them a description of one of your most interesting rides. That might imply that you're doing it for the entertainment value. Misleading? Perhaps. But you're not responsible for how people misinterpret what you tell them.

Or you could keep getting the same results you've been getting. Which I don't think is the outcome you want.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> I never remove my stickers. I don't care who knows. Nothing to be ashamed of. If anything, I have people asking me for directions, all the time.


People asking for directions all the time? Seriously?

One more reason why I never disclose ridesharing to anyone.

Beneath my class.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I share with close friends and co-workers but dont pubicize it but i dont my day job either.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> My wife thinks I drive for Uber.


My wife thinks I'm out having an affair. I just leave it at that.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering if people are honest or straight up lie/avoid telling family/friends/dates you rideshare ... I straight up never tell anyone (other than super close family) and always take off the decals while offline/even between rides ...


what a dumb question, if i make more money then all my friends working in an office for 9 hrs and a make double what they do , of course I tell everybody I work in the gig economy..so dumb


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

It isn’t something I advertise. 

My in-laws know, my family doesn’t. I have a niece who did Lyft for a while and it was kind of looked down on by my family, so they don’t need to know. A couple friends know, most don’t. 

Trade dress isn’t required here, even at the airport. I tossed the Lyft stickers when sent to me, Uber never sent me anything. 

I don’t feel like having to answer questions about it so I don’t tell people who would ask such questions. I do what I have to do in order to get caught up after some bad years.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It depends on the audience. I’ve never used trade dress or worn a Lyft jacket.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Negative!
> 
> I would actually be embarrassed if anyone found out.
> I'm been very mad at myself when I drove myself home and forgot to pull over to take uber decals off.
> ...


When I used to drive, I never once had a decal on my car. Never ever.

I figured if the pax had my face/photo, car make, model, color, and license number, that was enough. But I think being a woman made a difference- if I was a guy, I don't know how willing people would have been to get into an "unmarked" Uber. I never had anyone question me though. Not once.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


> I tell people I'm a baby seal clubber


Great idea !
Offer exhibits to passengers . . .
Show them your club.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Julescase2 said:


> When I used to drive, I never once had a decal on my car. Never ever.
> 
> I figured if the pax had my face/photo, car make, model, color, and license number, that was enough. But I think being a woman made a difference- if I was a guy, I don't know how willing people would have been to get into an "unmarked" Uber. I never had anyone question me though. Not once.


I have no markings on my vehicle either. Never have, never will. Never had a pax inquire.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

doggerel said:


> I'm on okcupid. And get a good number of likes. Conversations start, and go well.
> 
> Until I mention Uber. Multiple times now, it is the last message a woman has replied to. Yes--they just shut me down when they hear of it.


I think dating sites are just about the only places I haven't mentioned it. I've seen way too many fake profiles and creepy people to try and have a decent conversation with any guy on there. Most send me an initial message with their phone numbers. No thanks. You wanna talk, we do it in a safe way first. No way I'm giving some stranger my phone number so I can be stalked.

All my neighbors know. I'm fine with that. I also don't bother taking my stickers off my window. It's too much of a pain.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I tell them always. Hopefully they won't want to talk to me anymore!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I tell people I talk to regularly. Occasionally I'll tell someone I don't know too well. I don't list it as my job on social media. I just keep my main job on social media. Usually when I tell people they usually ask if it's good money or they look terrified and tell me to be careful. Then they start talking about the last bad news they heard about Uber or Lyft.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Julescase2 said:


> When I used to drive, I never once had a decal on my car. Never ever.
> 
> I figured if the pax had my face/photo, car make, model, color, and license number, that was enough. But I think being a woman made a difference- if I was a guy, I don't know how willing people would have been to get into an "unmarked" Uber. I never had anyone question me though. Not once.


Unfortunately, in most jurisdictions there are heavy fines for ignoring the trade dress requirement.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I drive part time, a few people know, but I don't go around broadcasting it.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I definitely don't announce it. Its a great college hustle and I am not embarrassed to have driven for a better part of 4 years. I will say this however, I have some professional school interviews coming up and I will definitely talk about my wild experiences on uber/lyft. From the time I picked up two hookers snorting coke on their backs while I watched. Or the time I picked up two stoners wanting to light up a fat blunt using the fire from a burning building in my area. These experiences among others are gold for Med school interviews or any professional school interviews. Even if not asked about it, I will definitely bring it up. Its a great experience and being one of the original drivers in my area really makes it sound cool dating from Early 2015.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> I've seen way too many fake profiles and creepy people to try and have a decent conversation with any guy on there.


My college roommate is now in a very happy marriage that originated on Match.com. They're very happy about it, and in delighted for them.

Like any social setting, you have to wade through all the junk to find the keepers.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't get the negative association with this. I've heard plenty of really bad negative stereotypes about ride share drivers. Just like all the negative stereotypes about people who work at a fast food place, or deliver pizza. Things like, " Are you ever going to get a real job?" Where in my response to that might be," Since nobody has put a hit out on you yet, I thought I'd just do it for free, you know as a warm up for my new job, my real job." Anyways there's nothing wrong with ride share driving. Just like there's nothing wrong with working at Home Depot, or a supermarket, or as a security guard. All jobs, all legal and legitimate jobs. If someone want's to feel elite, and compare their 80k a year job to yours, and then try to make you feel like less. I think of that moment in Fight Club when Brad Pitt and associates drag that guy into the bathroom and inform him that they make his food, wash his car, clean his clothes. Seriously though if someone thinks less of you because you drive Uber, Lyft or whatever you really should realize they suffer from what is known as an "Inferiority Complex," probably they have many other insecurities, and feel the need to compensate for their own mental issues by making you fell like less.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> I don't get the negative association with this. I've heard plenty of really bad negative stereotypes about ride share drivers. Just like all the negative stereotypes about people who work at a fast food place, or deliver pizza. Things like, " Are you ever going to get a real job?" Where in my response to that might be," Since nobody has put a hit out on you yet, I thought I'd just do it for free, you know as a warm up for my new job, my real job." Anyways there's nothing wrong with ride share driving. Just like there's nothing wrong with working at Home Depot, or a supermarket, or as a security guard. All jobs, all legal and legitimate jobs. If someone want's to feel elite, and compare their 80k a year job to yours, and then try to make you feel like less. I think of that moment in Fight Club when Brad Pitt and associates drag that guy into the bathroom and inform him that they make his food, wash his car, clean his clothes. Seriously though if someone thinks less of you because you drive Uber, Lyft or whatever you really should realize they suffer from what is known as an "Inferiority Complex," probably they have many other insecurities, and feel the need to compensate for their own mental issues by making you fell like less.


I couldn't agree more. I've never understood why people look down at someone who is making an honest living. Or even just trying to.

When you see someone mistreat the wait staff at a restaurant, it's a huge red flag.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Never be ashamed of what you do to legally support yourself.


----------

